# My GSD bit me



## Shari Salvatori (Jul 13, 2012)

My 4 year old male shepherd bit me today on the arm. I'm pretty sure he was not playing. I had him at the park, which we do everyday. I was walking around the park like I always do and he sat down. I continued to walk and left him there...I could still see him and he could see me. There was no one else in the park (it's very small). When I walked back to him he started running towards me and jumped up and bit my arm like it was one of those training pads. He has never done this before and I'm not sure what set him off. Any ideas as to why he may have done this?


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Any chance you can take a picture of the wound?


----------



## Shari Salvatori (Jul 13, 2012)

He did not break the skin...thank goodness...but it is sore.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

How are your dog classes going?

What does your instructor think is going on?

How is your general socialization and exercise program going on with the dog? And changes lately? I know that the heat of summer sometimes has my dogs getting MUCH less exercise than they need and that can cause problems...


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Bruise?

There is absolutely no way we on the internet can crawl up in your dog's head and figure out what he was thinking when he bit you. 

Rest assured that a 4 year old GSD _could_ have broken the skin and left a sizeable wound that would require medical treatment if he wanted to. They can break the skin just playing. 

I think it is significant that your dog did not puncture your arm with his very capable teeth.

However, there is no way that we here can determine that your dog was acting out of fear, out of trying to be the leader, out of some disability that he might be acquiring.

If this is way out of character for him, out of the blue, then a complete physical exam including eyes and bloodwork is warranted. 

Pending the results of that, finding a good behaviorist who can evaluate your dog hands on, and give a thorough interview with you about the dog is the next logical step. 

Good luck. I truly believe the dog is not unsalvageable by what you have said. It sounds like the bite was very inhibited. But why he did it, no clue whatsoever.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Maybe he was very excited and bit you as a form of play?


----------



## Shari Salvatori (Jul 13, 2012)

I haven't had him in classes in a few years. I did a 12 week course with him and he did well. As far as socialization...he doesn't get much with other dogs. I have a 12 year old GSD also and they spend lots of time together. He spends lots of time with people. We take him everywhere. We have had some changes lately...My husband and I separated in January. He lives with my husband but I see them everyday. I take them to the park everyday...without fail. And also have them at my place when I can.


----------



## Shari Salvatori (Jul 13, 2012)

I totally realize that if he wanted to he could have hurt me and I totally am not wanting anyone to diagnose his problems on the internet...just wondering if anyone has any ideas of why he would have done that. Was he worried I was going to leave him there? Thanks for your input. He probably was just excited and didn't realize what he did. He did know that he did something wrong though...he jumped right in the truck and in his crate after it happened. Just worried about him...that's all!


----------



## iloveshepherds (Jul 10, 2012)

if this was the first time it happened..I wouldnt worry too much about it......its probably more of a play bite..especially since he didnt break the skin.
if he starts biting you more..and growling.....then, there might be an issue.
my dog apache sometimes gets excited and mouth my hand...(if its by her)...but shes the type of dog that needs something in her mouth all the time.
a ball is like her pacifier.


----------



## Freddy (Apr 23, 2009)

When they are little, GSDs are called land sharks. When they get older, they still play pretty rough, usually with each other, and bite inhibition/redirection keeps them off us. Many adult GSDs still are mouthy and if he had bad intentions, there would have been blood. 

If this has never happened before, I'd chalk it up to excitement with a side of anxiety maybe?


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Actually, if you think your dog was not playing, and it is four years old, and it has never done anything like this before, than I think it is definitely worth noting and trying to figure out. 

Too many times dogs bite and the owners then say he has never done anything like this before, but there have been many warning signals that happened previously that were explained away.

It sounds like there have been some changes in the dog's living arrangements, and now it does not live with you. Do you know if there is someone else that the dog sees more frequently now? Maybe there are even more changes and problems going on with the dog than what you know about. 

I would not ignore it if your gut tells you it was not playing. I think behaviorist, but being separated is going to make things difficult in fixing a problem if there is one.

I am sorry you are going through this. It is a tough situation. Not sure what to suggest. I don't think ignoring it completely is the answer or you wouldn't have posted here. I think it was significant enough, and being pro-active makes a good deal of sense. But how much can you do if you are not living with the dog? I just don't know. 

When my brother's girl was living with me for two years, I used to be upset with him for not coming over or paying any attention to her. But then I started to notice that when he did come over it was super hard on the dog. I started to wish he wouldn't come anymore at all. My solution was when my brother bought his house and took her home.


----------



## Jo_in_TX (Feb 14, 2012)

Do you normally play ball or participate in a very high value activity with your dog that you weren't doing this day?

I had something similar happen with my six month old pup. Normally, when we walk out into a field we play fetch, but I forgot the ball one day and she jumped on me a few times and even grabbed/"bit" my arm one time as we were walking. 

The behavior was totally unacceptable, but it helps to understand why she was doing it.


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

I agree with Selzer that your dog' unusual behavior is connected with the separation. He can't understand why you come and go and aren't living with him. When he sat, and you kept walking, he ran up to you and grabbed your arm to stop you from going away. I also agree with the others that if he had really meant to bite, he would have bit hard and drawn blood. It is understandable why you want to see him, just realize this is very difficult for him like Selzer explained . When you do see him and take him for a walk, don't leave him. It might be better if you kept him on a leash that way he knows you can't leave him behind.


----------



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

My Kira would never bite me. However, I can easily induce some biting by simply raising her excitement level. That's how they communicate.
If I leave for a while, then come home and do nothing, she would greet me by rubbing her body against my legs, as I pet her.
OTOH, if I were to come home, and get real excited, and raise my voice, and show happiness, she would jump all over me, and bite me very hard.
And yes, if I were to attempt to walk away at that point, she would bite me as an invitation to stay and play.

I think your dog was very happy to be with you, and simply wanted to engage.


----------



## deldridge72 (Oct 25, 2011)

I had a female shepherd that spent a lot of time at the veterinary teaching hospital-she *always* greeted my returns by pinching my chin with her front teeth-it was something that she just had to do-once done, she was content to be at my side . . . .


----------



## pets4life (Feb 22, 2011)

i think he wanted to do something fun with you and was probably frustrated maybe? 

I know my dog might try to body slam me or something silly little nips that i can't feel when shes in some kind of insane drive shes not allowed to do it i will make her stop asap but she wants to, in the wrong hands im sure she coudl get carried away. 

I think he was happy to be with you and wanted some kind of more intense interaction like you throwing a stick for him or maybe you take him swimming? JMHO Maybe next time you hang out do something intense and train him while you do it. Use his brain and work him but make sure he does not do anything like that to you again of course.


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

only you know what was going on, dogs body language, play, being " bossy" ect.. from all you have stated i am thinking he is confused about the separation and why he either didn't follow you and why you kept walking. as others stated, with out seeing the event, i am thinking this was to get your attention.


----------



## LifeofRiley (Oct 20, 2011)

Anthony8858 said:


> I think your dog was very happy to be with you, and simply wanted to engage.


Ditto!


----------

